# The Red Devils or The Gunners



## techtronic (Feb 15, 2007)

Just wanted to know the count of both Man U and Arsenal fans in this forum


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 15, 2007)

gunnerz are gonna win here just like they did at reebok yesterday


----------



## Amey_Techgeek (Feb 16, 2007)

The so-called "Gunners" are too "gunned" to challenge United for the premiership.So,of course,The Red Devils.

*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/20/20_7_501.gif


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 16, 2007)

Of course the Red Devils, since 1998-99.8)


----------



## sam_1710 (Feb 17, 2007)

^^^ +1  
OFFTOPIC: Im jus Curious to see a red devil who likes "HENRY" !!  anyone out here??


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't watch now a days but i had a friend who used to be a devote of the game, I also used to watch with that guy. And I am now voting on his behalf.


----------



## iMav (Feb 18, 2007)

ya the gunners cant challenge the devils for the premiership .... but if im not mistaken it was the devils who lost home and away ..... the gunners shot the devils twice and well nothing more to say .... gunners all the way though not to mention the devils were good wen they had keane, giggs, ole, scholes and becks with the nevielle bros ....

but now its henry all the way .... do miss pires, vierra and cole


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 19, 2007)

hey pretty tough to choose.. Like the gunners have Henry and the red devils have a game play in almost all the matches..


----------



## saikibryan (Mar 29, 2007)

i love them both


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 29, 2007)

just a one gunner....thats pity.......


----------



## iMav (Mar 29, 2007)

pity the 1s who lost at home and away to us .... henry rules


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 29, 2007)

and more pity that ur lost to Blackburn and Everton ....


----------



## iMav (Mar 29, 2007)

talk abt urself dude ... we beat u tumahare ghar mein ghus k haraya ... aur humari gulli mein bhi haraya ... doosre ki kya baat karing .... man even fergie said we are better


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah thats the reason why u haven even won a single cup this yr


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah we havent won a cup.
So what-We are inexperienced,injured and settling in a new stadium.
Finals of the league cup and 3rd in EPL is very good considering the strength of the squad(which is half due to injuries)
Btw. have manure ever survived a season undefeated?

And I am damn sure that most of the 9 people who have voted for Manure in the poll are just 'temporary' fans who support whichever team at the top.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 30, 2007)

well u might do that supporting thingy ... but not a true Man U fan .........

btw Vimal Welcome in this thread....i was expecting u......u took a little long to arrive here ... 

Just joking man .... dont take it personally....


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 30, 2007)

^^I support Arsenal through both good and bad times.
We can't say who is a true manu fan while you are winning.
Take chelsea for example:Before Abramovich,nobody gave a damn about them

Ps:I just saw this thread


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 30, 2007)

well i have been always a true Man U fan since i started watching football.....its just that i was not a active member in this Forum....u can see my date of joining.......


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 31, 2007)

hello guys im here 
looks like we r winning here ...like always   ....
but what vimal said is true many fans must be temporary as united r on top...
many of my friends supported chelsea last year  & now united...i hate these types of fans ...
i have been a united fan for nearly 10 years... 

p.s- i still wish to find a scouser or a chel$ki fan on this forum ....where r they?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 31, 2007)

Here is the scouser *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=23156
Q:How many times have scousers won the Premiership?
A:*0*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 31, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Here is the scouser *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=23156
> Q:How many times have scousers won the Premiership?
> A:*0*


 *img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif


----------



## Apollo (Mar 31, 2007)

Another one of the United faithfuls here.


----------



## dtox (Apr 5, 2007)

just a reminder to all the red devils out there.. this epl, V DID A DOUBLE OVER MAN U.. ~~NA NA NA NA NA~~ 

GUNNER FOR LIFE BABY.. YEAH!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 5, 2007)

A bunch of plastic fans


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 5, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> just a reminder to all the red devils out there.. this epl, V DID A DOUBLE OVER MAN U.. ~~NA NA NA NA NA~~
> 
> GUNNER FOR LIFE BABY.. YEAH!!



another one of those.............
cant get a trophy but still happy with ur small achievements ......
i will not say anythin let the gooner be happy


----------



## dtox (Apr 5, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> another one of those.............
> cant get a trophy but still happy with ur small achievements ......
> i will not say anythin let the gooner be happy



well.. roma just kicked man u's a**.. so i guess red devils r goin the arsenal way.. lolz!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 5, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> well.. roma just kicked man u's a**.. so i guess red devils r goin the arsenal way.. lolz!



hey dude we still got an away goal  ...
& r u forgettin whose winnin the league??? jus for ur info- its man utd 
"gooner"


----------



## dtox (Apr 6, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> hey dude we still got an away goal  ...
> & r u forgettin whose winnin the league??? jus for ur info- its man utd
> "gooner"



well.. u havent won yet.. chelsea still on ur trail.. so save it!!


----------



## dtox (Apr 8, 2007)

watchout man u .. if it aint arsenal, chelsea r closin in ... pompey beat ur a$$ and i m sooooo happy!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 8, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> watchout man u .. if it aint arsenal, chelsea r closin in ... pompey beat ur a$$ and i m sooooo happy!!



whatever dude but our team is doin much better than urs


----------



## dtox (Apr 8, 2007)

ssk429 said:
			
		

> whatever dude but our team is doin much better than urs



seeing the last 2 performances of man u, i would beg to differ!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 8, 2007)

dunalli(gunners) are best.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 8, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> seeing the last 2 performances of man u, i would beg to differ!!



seeing ur season performance...i d like tosay...lets just leave it their


----------



## dtox (Apr 8, 2007)

well..they have been unlucky this season....injuries have barred them of quality forwards.. no henry, persie.. a full strength arsenal team can do much damage and who else but man u shd know tht better than ne one else!


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 8, 2007)

Arsenal has gone from bad to worst lost to west ham @@


----------



## dtox (Apr 9, 2007)

did u see the match?? arsenal had 30 shots on goal.. poseesion wz 67-33 to arsenal.. they just miss their strikers.. could have scored 10 arsenal!! green made 2 tremendous saves to deny adebayor n gilberto/fabregaes... as i said earlier.. they were unlucky


----------



## hullap (May 8, 2007)

Thanks arsenal for the 1-1 draw against chelsea for our but we are the best  and we sre the champions


----------



## burninhell (Jul 15, 2007)

GUNNER'S ALL THE WAY. C ronaldo shud begin acting in movies


----------



## dtox (Jul 15, 2007)

burninhell said:
			
		

> GUNNER'S ALL THE WAY. C ronaldo shud begin acting in movies



lolz!!  couldnt agree more!


----------

